# Indoor Jungle???



## bigfishy

What happen to them??? I heard from a friend said they were closed down, but I don't have any confirmation about it. Anyone???


----------



## aln

yah...i dunno about them anymore...i call them and visited and there seems to be no one there. I bumped into the owners at the pet store at vaugh and they seems like they were just walking around but i couldnt catch up to them to ask


----------



## vaporize

two weekends ago, they advertised about selling their aquariums for $0.50/gallon *only on that weekend*. I went over there 3 times Saturday and Sunday and nobody were there nor the shop was open.... saw many customers dropped by to shake the door a few times and go to the electronic store next door....


----------



## AquariAM

vaporize said:


> two weekends ago, they advertised about selling their aquariums for $0.50/gallon *only on that weekend*. I went over there 3 times Saturday and Sunday and nobody were there nor the shop was open.... saw many customers dropped by to shake the door a few times and go to the electronic store next door....


*commencing eye roll*

IMO This place is the business equivalent of not using a coaster.


----------



## shadow_cruiser

vaporize said:


> two weekends ago, they advertised about selling their aquariums for $0.50/gallon *only on that weekend*. I went over there 3 times Saturday and Sunday and nobody were there nor the shop was open.... saw many customers dropped by to shake the door a few times and go to the electronic store next door....


I drove from Mississauga to Scarborough that weekend too JUST for this sale only to find the doors were closed. Extremely bad business practice this place is doing. I wouldn't be buying anything from there if they do happen to open again.


----------



## aln

AquariAM said:


> *commencing eye roll*
> 
> IMO This place is the business equivalent of not using a coaster.


LOL love the way you put that


----------



## AquaNeko

vaporize said:


> two weekends ago, they advertised about selling their aquariums for $0.50/gallon *only on that weekend*. I went over there 3 times Saturday and Sunday and nobody were there nor the shop was open.... saw many customers dropped by to shake the door a few times and go to the electronic store next door....


Where was this advertised? Can you post the ad? It was advertised and they locked the doors, that's NOT cool.

If you're going to post about this store keep it to the facts and healthy chatter only. We all know what happened and I'm not going to say anymore on that. We each got our opinions on that.

Apparently the website is still up. A couple weeks ago I called and they said they'll be getting fish in sometime next week. http://www.indoorjungle.ca/


----------



## vaporize

*wasted 3-4 hrs of my life ... why why why, I wanna give you $$$*



AquaNeko said:


> Where was this advertised? Can you post the ad? It was advertised and they locked the doors, that's NOT cool.
> [/url]


I guess they tried to avoid the GTAA crowd due to the previous experience. It was posted on both AP and PN, the PN one is expired (after 3-4 days) since it's in the classified section.

AP post (at least 316 unique registered user read):

http://www.aquariumpros.ca/forums/showthread.php?p=332735

(and I never see the pictures they mentioned in the thread)

I called both numbers also, both go into answering machines or busy tone immediately - looks like cell phones were turned off.


----------



## vaporize

... adding to it, I actually went to the ATM to take out $400 cash ready to spend with them on more than _'quite'_ a few tanks ... woke myself up *EARLY* to arrive right at 10am Sat as they advertised ...

Half of the $$$ ended up at JOHN @ NAFB, his wife was pretty happy about that LoL (this business is brought to you by your neighbour)


----------



## vaporize

AquaNeko said:


> Where was this advertised? Can you post the ad? It was advertised and they locked the doors, that's NOT cool.


Here is the PN advertisement.

http://www.pnaquaria.ca/ddeal/1285_Kennedy_Rd_50_cents_and_up__Cheap_aquariums_-275321.html


----------



## AquariAM

AquaNeko said:


> Where was this advertised? Can you post the ad? It was advertised and they locked the doors, that's NOT cool.
> 
> /[/url]


Actually it isn't just not cool it's not legal.

I saw a cop yell at a guy once for closing his store at 9 when the sign said 10. The cop wanted a sandwich and he quoted some law and explained that your business, if it chooses to post hours or advertise a sale, must be open said hours and actually have said sale. False advertising. It's actually illegal. Who knew. Anybody who went and couldn't get in should promptly save and print the advertised sale and file a lawsuit. Just represent yourself. It's not about winning, its about dragging dirtbags through some dirt.

This is quite possibly the most pathetic, Not even one sixteenth assed attempt to run a pet shop I have ever seen-- and I lived in Barrie for two years. If you want to see the armpit of any retail industry- go to Barrie. 
It's essentially a preview of where you're going when you die if you're a bad person.


----------



## AquaNeko

Even at $1/gal it's not bad I think. BA North York sells 20gal long for $38.99 already. >_<;; So if you can get 2 x 20gal long and a cheap 2 tier stand (like pennplax) sounds like a good plan for two tanks and stand for $90-100.



vaporize said:


> Here is the PN advertisement.
> 
> http://www.pnaquaria.ca/ddeal/1285_Kennedy_Rd_50_cents_and_up__Cheap_aquariums_-275321.html


----------



## dchow

Boy oh boy does AM hate the Barrie retailers. 

Anyways, they posted some hand written sign on their door with a phone number the last time I strolled by. Never bothered to call myself but overheard some people in BA's say that they received the response that the place was under renovations, and would be re-open.


----------



## BettaBeats

AquaNeko said:


> Where was this advertised? Can you post the ad? It was advertised and they locked the doors, that's NOT cool.
> 
> If you're going to post about this store keep it to the facts and healthy chatter only. We all know what happened and I'm not going to say anymore on that. We each got our opinions on that.
> 
> Apparently the website is still up. A couple weeks ago I called and they said they'll be getting fish in sometime next week. http://www.indoorjungle.ca/


the store might have to halt its business due to the insurance claims. they had that huge death chemical thing a month ago.

something about this indoor jungle seems fishy...


----------



## CRA2009

ya

i was there that day to buy a tank

there were many tanks for sale and what i did was drive to the back and bang on the door


----------



## AquariAM

BettaBeats said:


> the store might have to halt its business due to the insurance claims. they had that huge death chemical thing a month ago.
> 
> something about this indoor jungle seems fishy...


yyyeahhhhhh


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

CRA2009 said:


> ya
> 
> i was there that day to buy a tank
> 
> there were many tanks for sale and what i did was drive to the back and bang on the door


Was there someone there then to open the door for you? I'm guessing the other poster that mentioned the hand written note to call the number could be because they're working in the back and could not hear another in the front? Did you buy any tanks that day?


----------



## CRA2009

Yes, someone was working in the back disassembling all the tanks and they had all the tanks stacked to one side, got a 30g for $15. What a customer had to do was call the number on that piece of paper and tell them they want to b uy tanks and then they will tell u to drive to the back


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

CRA2009 said:


> Yes, someone was working in the back disassembling all the tanks and they had all the tanks stacked to one side, got a 30g for $15. What a customer had to do was call the number on that piece of paper and tell them they want to b uy tanks and then they will tell u to drive to the back


Well in that case it changes everything then. It's not false advertising as people thought but rather a mis-communication then I think. I wasn't there so I don't know if the written paper said 'call this number xxx-xxx-xxxx if you plan to buy the fish tanks today' or what not. If it just said 'call this number' heck it could have been for I don't know a contractor coming to work or something.

Were there lots of tanks there? What was the condition of the tanks there? I wouldn't mind one for my aquaponics setup to house more goldfish as my wire rack shelf has a 600lb max limit per shelf and I'm sure I can get away with 600-800lbs if I reinforced the bottom rack with bricks as each brick from my research can support 1000psi minimum (up to 15,000psi but I'm assuming the common brick here and not some super high quality high load brick).


----------



## TBemba

Wire rack shelf has a 600lb max limit per shelf and I'm sure I can get away with 600-800lbs

Where did you get the racks? What do they look like?


Pictures would be sweet


----------



## shadow_cruiser

CRA2009 said:


> Yes, someone was working in the back disassembling all the tanks and they had all the tanks stacked to one side, got a 30g for $15. What a customer had to do was call the number on that piece of paper and tell them they want to b uy tanks and then they will tell u to drive to the back


For the record, I called both numbers and it went straight to voicemail. I waited around another 15-20 minutes calling each number every 5 minutes but still no go. I guess you showed up at the right time


----------



## Pansophy

Such a hassle, they could have made money.
Btw. The cop was correct, it is illegal to advertise false times and products. That's why large companies get sued back to garage sale because of switch and bait tactics.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

TBemba said:


> Wire rack shelf has a 600lb max limit per shelf and I'm sure I can get away with 600-800lbs
> 
> Where did you get the racks? What do they look like?
> 
> Pictures would be sweet


They are rated for 600lbs however IF you put the aquarium on the bottom rack with 4-8 bricks underneath it with the rack resting on the bricks you'll distribute the load and also have the bricks to strengthen the bottom rack to hold some more water. I would not go past 800lbs just to be safe. Bricks are rated from my research 1000psi minimum.

I got them from Home Depot. Originally $99 but now on sale for $89.99. The rack is a 5 tier NSF (food grade rating) rated unit with measurements of 72" x 36" x 18". IIRC it is a black rack as I don't think I saw the silver one on sale. I know the silver one was therebefore but I guess they're out of it.

Add a ~$17ish dual bulb T8 48" shop light and you've got a nice setup. Yes you'll have the light extending out but for my use in growing stuff that means I can use the racks to the edges as the light would reach the edges.


----------



## AquaNeko

TBemba,

Check Can.Tire for th 5 tier shelf. It's that shelf but in black. BTW HomeD has 48" 2 x T8 lamps for $17.xx with 3 prong plug and chains. Seems like a good deal.


----------



## AquaNeko

Anyone know if IJ's number on the door still works now? I know they won't be selling $0.50/gal but wondering if they'll be selling at $1/gal if someone can get a hold of them. 

I measured the bottom rack of that wire shelf and it'll fit MAX a 32.5" wide tank so that means 20L/29gals or any 30" wide x 18" deep footprint works.


----------



## AquariAM

AquaNeko said:


> Anyone know if IJ's number on the door still works now? I know they won't be selling $0.50/gal but wondering if they'll be selling at $1/gal if someone can get a hold of them.
> 
> I measured the bottom rack of that wire shelf and it'll fit MAX a 32.5" wide tank so that means 20L/29gals or any 30" wide x 18" deep footprint works.


Why would you want to give such a place your business anyways?


----------



## Ciddian

Don't go there please.


----------



## trailblazer295

I actually went by there a few weeks back when I was looking for substrate and decor for my 30g, the sign outside said "come in were open" but doors were locked and no answer on the phone number from the website. I had tried calling the website number a few days before and it just kept ringing. Happened to be a couple that showed up the same time as me who drove from Ajax. We both ended up in BA a few minutes later. That will be the last time I try and step foot in there.


----------



## vaporize

Ciddian said:


> Don't go there please.


 Agreed. 

Joking aside, I did drop by on the earlier hours before midnight madness (to shake the doors again), this time the lights were on and you can actually see through half open doors, and the dry goods sections looks like it's emptied. Maybe they are moving. 

They should really open up though, every time I am there, there are always one or two customers trying to go in ... I guess that makes around losing at least a dozen or more customers per hour. Even if they just open weekends ...


----------



## bigfishy

It cost them at least $8,000+ /a month to rent, and even if the insurance cover the lost of stocks, they are still holding in by a thread.

I think they are done!


----------



## derekc85

I talked to a BA scar. employee and they said IJ is closed.


----------



## AquariAM




----------



## Aquatic Designs

Why would anyone want to buy tanks that could be laced with a deadly chemical?

Why would anyone try to sell these tanks to anyone?


----------



## AquariAM

The whole thing was like watching a car accident. It's like "Wow, that didn't just happen, did it?"

But it did happen.

It's just so screwed up that you can't quite believe it.

And I'm sure the tanks were cleaned thoroughly prior to sale .


----------



## snaggle

Aquatic Designs said:


> Why would anyone want to buy tanks that could be laced with a deadly chemical?
> 
> Why would anyone try to sell these tanks to anyone?


Glass is non-porous and the Silicone can be replaced in a couple of hours and ony costs a couple bucks.

If I had the money and and a way to contact them I would buy there whole set up.


----------



## tom g

*fish store*

i dont know about any of u guys /gals out there i have considered these guys non exisstant , i assume they are taking a bail out from the insurance and running away with it .prob relizing that they werent gonna make it . so prob find them opening up under another name somewhere else .hopefully learning from there mistakes .
c'est la vie 
oh well and we thought we' d have some more variety on kennedy road


----------



## AquariAM

tom g said:


> i dont know about any of u guys /gals out there i have considered these guys non exisstant , i assume they are taking a bail out from the insurance and running away with it .prob relizing that they werent gonna make it . so prob find them opening up under another name somewhere else .hopefully learning from there mistakes .
> c'est la vie
> oh well and we thought we' d have some more variety on kennedy road


You can't fight Big Al's man. They'll put up a 90% off sale and take you down. It's a corporate location. They can take temporary losses. They even sale-reacted to Finatics and he's like five kilometers south of them. The smart thing on Finatics part is that he sells mostly Malawi- which Big Al's has never exactly carried super high quality of- so they coexist-- one catering to a very specific niche, the other to a broader market. IJ tried to take BA's on directly. Head-on.

It's bringing a knife to a gun fight, really. Or to use a better metaphor, a little tiny net to a fight with much bigger nets.

You'd need such a loyal customer base and extremely knowledgeable staff to take BA's on. Neither of those were in IJ's possession.

Honestly I think if the fish section were 5x the size and the locations were pushed together, Menagerie could probably post a significant threat to Big Als... Not that Menagerie's fish section is too small-- they have all the cool stuff they need in the one wall of FW-- it's just most people need that wow factor of a whole basement of fish to be attracted to a place. Hobbyists just need four tanks of cool stuff and we're there. But we don't spend enough to support a store. You need 'general public/ I have "an orange one and a green one" ' fish keepers in there too.


----------



## tom g

*fish store*

totally aggreed , just tired of the games and the questions about the store they tried , they surely didnt win , are they gone are they still in the game ( i dont think so) anyways i agree with u about not being able to outwit big als. but the small guys are still doing ok by specializing in certain things that big als doesnt . 
anyways my opinion is they didnt make it .maybe small first would of been better


----------



## trailblazer295

I can't see them coming out of this good even if they do open up again they seem to have already lost customers. Situation or not having an "open sign" when the doors are locked and not answering phone calls isn't how you operate a buisness to keep customers. I made a few attempts to support them in the set up of my 30g but got no where.


----------



## AquariAM

They were considered a joke before the 'sabotage'. 
You can't operate when you lose all trace of respect from the public-- by your own fault.


----------



## trailblazer295

Maybe amoung more avid fish keepers but even the majoirty of the fish keepers they are losing buisness from.


----------



## arc

Just came back from big als and walked over to them. Looks like they taking everything down, the front posters are getting peeled off and such...so it looks like its final.


----------



## AquariAM

So... can I slander a business that doesn't exist any more? 
Because... I have some thoughts.


----------



## Ciddian

Why are you busting my balls? lol

Everything you say you are responsible for.  Lets just say that?


----------



## TBemba

AquariAM said:


> So... can I slander a business that doesn't exist any more?
> Because... I have some thoughts.


No, I would rather hear how you successfully ran an Aquarium store.

I think this subject should be over I heard a saying it was something like "Don't beat a dead horse"


----------



## AquariAM

TBemba said:


> No, I would rather hear how you successfully ran an Aquarium store.
> 
> I think this subject should be over I heard a saying it was something like "Don't beat a dead horse"


Fair enough. It wouldn't involve a shower curtain let's just leave it at that .


----------



## vaporize

AquariAM said:


> Fair enough. It wouldn't involve a shower curtain let's just leave it at that .


hmm.... but I really want to hear 

Let's start a _*Non-IJ *_related thread to talk about how not to run an aquarium business case study for all our aquarium entrepreneurs 

... say let's put it in the "Jokes n Funny" section.


----------



## bigfishy

tom g said:


> oh well and we thought we' d have some more variety on kennedy road


Give me 3-4 years, I'd show you a fish store across Big Als


----------



## Darkside

bigfishy said:


> Give me 3-4 years, I'd show you a fish store across Big Als


Its a terrible location to put a store. Well I guess we can wait for IJ to liquidate their stock, unless they're moving to a new location.


----------



## Fish_Man

Darkside said:


> Its a terrible location to put a store. Well I guess we can wait for IJ to liquidate their stock, unless they're moving to a new location.


I would like to see where they can move....


----------



## BillD

I was never there, but a store that size needs to sell a lot of dry goods to cover the basic cost of running a store. The money is not in the fish. In reality, if you are going to compete with someone, you want to be as close as possible. That way a customer has to decide which store to spend their money, rather than just going to the place that is closest. One store buying power is not much help when you try to start out big.


----------



## Darkside

Its just so hard to compete with a franchise like BA.


----------



## AquaNeko

Darkside said:


> Its a terrible location to put a store. Well I guess we can wait for IJ to liquidate their stock, unless they're moving to a new location.


How long ago has it been now since IJ was in the news for the tank tampering thing? Never owned a store before so I'm not sure the timings for liquidating a store times. Is is something like if you want to pull out from the business you liquidate a month later or you wait X months?

It would be nice if they started again in a smaller store but from all reading on the forum take some customers advice to improve and hopefully repair the PR/customer damage so far.

Yes to the poster that mentioned glass is non-porus and silicone can be trimmed off and resealed which is why I don't mind the used tanks there as I can get it for cheap to upgrade some tanks.


----------



## redrobster

*Dude*

It's gone and soon to be only a newspaper memory. This is why I am asking GTA members to comment on what makes or breaks a store? By the way ,these boys are done . They can't afford rent much less lawsuits!


----------



## AquariAM

redrobster said:


> It's gone and soon to be only a newspaper memory. This is why I am asking GTA members to comment on what makes or breaks a store? By the way ,these boys are done . They can't afford rent much less lawsuits!


We all figured that out, along with the fact that their lawyer was imaginary when their 'lawyer' quoted a religious libel law. I still don't see why we can't have some fun ripping these guys to shreds...


----------



## BettaBeats

lets see... how about, not having a press release written up SO fast after all their tanks crashed?


That's be a good way to run a business. Or not attacking the few remaining people who were interested in their shop. 
I was actually planning to go out to see them. 

Just so everyone knows that I'm not HATING on them.


----------



## AquariAM

Why not? They were the Enron of aquariums.


----------



## vaporize

AquariAM said:


> Why not? They were the Enron of aquariums.


no .. no .. no  Enron made tons of money, hired tons of stripers and everybody that worked there got tons of $$$ and fun before it went down.


----------



## Abner

ok I'm kinda getting tired of this thread cuz i actually liked the fact that some young guys like me were actually getting up and trying something. They had a business plan and they tried but it did not succeed. Granted that they were a bit boastful but so what that is how i would be if i opened up a petstore....face it people don't wanna go to the second best place, they wanna hear that they are in the biggest fish room and that they get to choose from the largest and best selection. From the get go pretty much everyone just went at them picking them apart...there was one comment about them calling marine fish tropical fish ( let me not even go into that one). Guys we are all guilty of going to these fish store with that holier than thou attitude waiting for the guy who works there to make a mistake or give the wrong advice when in most cases to these people it's just a job where they get that $10 an hour. I went in there a couple times and i spoke to everybody in there even the reptile guy and they all came across as nice guys i don't know maybe cuz i was being a nice guy?? my philosopy is people are mirrors whatever face you make at them is what you get back...if you came to ask me questions and you acted like you didn't like my answers i would be like why the hell are you asking me.

Anyways my point is the guys failed just let them fade away cuz a thread was opened so that y'all could voice your opinions on how you would do it better but i don't see 58 posts in there yet. Maybe if everyone had the attitude where they never know everything we all would learn something.


----------



## redrobster

*dragon aquarium.*

Let's look at another avenue here. Big Als Dundas and Cawthra, Dragon Aquarium is right around the corner. They are feeding off Big Als clients. Why not open a fish store next to another? makes business sense to me,They are doing well! Indoor Jungle? They had the same ideology, but they failed. You don't claim that you are the biggest indoor fish room around unless you are.To quote someone that I've spoken to thru this site "They should have hit the ground running" but they didn't. Hence they failed! I was there , numerous times, I could put 20 ,40 gall tanks in 50,000 sq ft of space and claim I was the largest indoor showroom, I probably would be the largest per square foot , but with nothing to show for it! Dragon Aquarium compared to Indoor Jungle?You decide.


----------



## Aquatic Designs

Their systems crashed.  They brought in a huge shipment of corals and freshwater fish like 3 days before the alleged poisoning. They advertised it on 3 or 4 forums. Something to the nature of 200 corals and a ton of freshwater fish just came in. Then BAM couple days later someone poisoned the tanks. Come on, i don't think so. They couldn't keep a guppy alive if there business depended on it. If you had ever been in there you would know what i mean. There was no bleaching. The smell was ammonia from hundreds of fish dying and no one caring to remove them before they caused a problem. You can't keep fish alive on hopes and dreams. Their number one problem was themselves.

I'm sorry but I'm still bitter  over them blaming the public for their own mistakes. That was a disrespectful thing to do. They should have held themselves accountable for their own mistakes. It was obvious to most of us this was not what it was made out to be. 

2 things a business MUST have in order to survive. 

Honesty and Integrity.


----------



## WiyRay

Okay wow, we got to Enron as well? We're not just beating a dead horse now... 
We're beating the skeleton of what once looked like a horse with its own leg bones into dust.


----------



## AquariAM

WiyRay said:


> Okay wow, we got to Enron as well? We're not just beating a dead horse now...
> We're beating the skeleton of what once looked like a horse with its own leg bones into dust.


There's a difference between beating a dead horse and comparing the horse you are beating to a previously beaten horse.

Enron was in it's day the media poster child for commercial mis management and failure. That's what I mean.

When something horrible happens, you need to talk about it and pick it apart so that you can understand it and spot that kind of thing in the future when it happens. They, in my opinion, deserve all the bad flack they've gotten. Aquatic Designs has been absolutely right in every post he's ever made about them either here or on Price Network.


----------



## vaporize

Has anybody heard anything more of these guys?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

vaporize said:


> Has anybody heard anything more of these guys?


Nope not yet. Perhaps they're restructuring, I don't know. I don't go out that area often so someone else will have to stop by and give it a check out if in the area.


----------



## ulterior_motive

i just drove by yesterday thinking they were open..
no hours of operation, no Open or closed sign, windows tinted (guessing it was all done prior to incident), Phone number goes to a voice mail which isn't connected..

Its not looking to good..What a shame..


----------



## vaporize

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Nope not yet. Perhaps they're restructuring, I don't know. I don't go out that area often so someone else will have to stop by and give it a check out if in the area.


hmmm restructuring at the cost of $10,000 rent a month + expenses will be tough, you gotta sell alot of neon tetra and panda cory to recover that.


----------



## trailblazer295

I doubt they will re-open they seem to have made no attempt to keep exsiting customers informed on the status of them opening. This type of customer service would cripple there re-open a lot. You think it's hard being the new fish on the block think about if you had a bad image and re-opened.


----------



## AquariAM

Anybody wondering if this place is going to re-open doesn't understand how business works. Crippled. Gone. End. Fin. That's all folks.


----------



## mandarin

If they do reopen it will probably be under a new name and a new location.


----------



## AquariAM

mandarin said:


> If they do reopen it will probably be under a new name and a new location.


I highly doubt that. We'd recognize them. Nobody wants to do business with a bunch of punks that had the audacity to threaten us for discussing their business.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

It's ironic that someone had to go mention strippers in conjunction with IJ.

Does anyone else get what I'm hinting at?

W


----------



## AquariAM

KhuliLoachFan said:


> It's ironic that someone had to go mention strippers in conjunction with IJ.
> 
> Does anyone else get what I'm hinting at?
> 
> W


 
I definitely 'catch the pole'...
Or something else that sounds cool without being sexually suggestive that I can't think of right now.


----------



## vaporize

[ ]


----------



## Aquatic Designs

The horse isn't recognizable anymore. I feel no further need to beat it. 

I take since there was no fire sale. They are opening somewhere else.


----------



## Guest

Aquatic Designs said:


> The horse isn't recognizable anymore. I feel no further need to beat it.
> 
> I take since there was no fire sale. They are opening somewhere else.


probably just back to their flea market stall


----------



## x55

vaporize said:


> [ ]


this's the [email protected]?


----------



## vaporize

x55 said:


> this's the [email protected]?


no, the one in the Amazons


----------



## AquariAM

Big Ray said:


> HAHAAHH nice
> 
> pretty obvious now how the tanks got contaminated LOL
> 
> ad what we dont realize is that, we are paying for it, through insurance premiums increasing due to things like this ... .
> 
> I went there once, looked around and told my GF, this place well close and make a big thing out of it to take money ....
> 
> I just hope they stay out of this business, or at least out of dealing with live stock, sell equipments with what ever mark up u want, leave the poor fish alone lol


Actually, _allegedly _<to cover my ass from losers who know who they are...
a certain someone did not get a penny from their insurance (insert cackling and finger tenting here) and are being sued by said insurance company for fraud. Again, allegedly. Heard through the grapevine.


----------



## bigfishy

I sold them 6 babies 3 bars datnoids the night before the incident! Till today, I still regret that decision

 

I hope the insurance company wins!


----------



## AquariAM

bigfishy said:


> I sold them 6 babies 3 bars datnoids the night before the incident! Till today, I still regret that decision
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the insurance company wins!


I think everybody does.


----------



## tom g

*indoor jungle*

drove by there today , there signage is down in the store , the FOR RENT sign is up and there is people in there painting so i am assuming that indoor jungle is dead in the water .


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

I spoke to the person who bought all the tanks that they had.

But I still don't know where all the dry goods inventory got liquidated.

W


----------



## arc

> I spoke to the person who bought all the tanks that they had.


ALL?! like the whole fish room lot of them?

Is he/she opening up a store or just liquidating it to the public?


----------



## AquariAM

KhuliLoachFan said:


> I spoke to the person who bought all the tanks that they had.
> 
> But I still don't know where all the dry goods inventory got liquidated.
> 
> W


It didn't. It's at their flea market stall which they had from before IJ.


----------



## vaporize

*IJ tanks*



KhuliLoachFan said:


> I spoke to the person who bought all the tanks that they had.
> 
> But I still don't know where all the dry goods inventory got liquidated.
> 
> W


Hey Warren, who bought ALL the tanks?


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

Mike @ Finatics says he bought them.


W


----------



## vaporize

KhuliLoachFan said:


> Mike @ Finatics says he bought them.


Mike's the king at buying out used tanks :-D That's how I first met him, at one of the liquidation of a wholesaler tanks. I think he's liquidated 3 or 4 places since then LOL


----------

